# Alabama River is Prime



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Been fishing on the Alabama River over 40 years and I believe it may be as good right now as its ever been. I fished at the camp at eureka landing for the last 3 days and have tore the cats up day and night. Yesterday I caught some willow Flys hatching out and caught a nice mess of bream and crappie also. All the cats were caught on jugs, trotlines and rod and reel. Bait was shad and catalpa worms. This is just a pick of what was caught during the day yesterday.








Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Now that's a mess of fish!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the great catch!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's right!!!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

DANG! Need to get back up river! I will be headed back in a few days armed with trot lines and a new attitude!
Nice mess!! Where did you get the shad?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good looking mess!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Those look like channel cats,they're good!! I caught some blues around here and they were sorta muddy/strong tasting.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> DANG! Need to get back up river! I will be headed back in a few days armed with trot lines and a new attitude!
> Nice mess!! Where did you get the shad?


The shad were tucked in behind the rock jetties. There's several sets of jetties down this way.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet! Nice report


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> The shad were tucked in behind the rock jetties. There's several sets of jetties down this way. Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Bait net?? 
I had them tearing up small minnows around me Saturday and wished I had a sabiki rig to try. Looked like it would have worked!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

catalpa worms are dynamite bait. Good job


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> catalpa worms are dynamite bait. Good job


90 percent caught on shad 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Bait net??
> I had them tearing up small minnows around me Saturday and wished I had a sabiki rig to try. Looked like it would have worked!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


I've got a 10 ft cast net. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> 90 percent caught on shad
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Me and my brother went over there a few weeks ago and caught blue cats under 5lbs until we got board. They seem to be everywhere down in the delta. The shad were super thick, I threw one time and filled nearly half of a 5 gallon bucket up with shad under 3 inches..


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Man I miss fishing that river. Used to fish Millers Ferry all the time. Caught a lot of bass and catfish up there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

